# My Top Logic Pro X Workflow Tips - Audio Plugin Deals



## APD (Nov 7, 2019)

Logic Pro is a pretty insane piece of software. I’ve been using it for over five years, and I still discover new things about it from time to time. In fact, I’ve even discovered some amazing workflow shortcuts I hadn’t even known about while researching additional tips for this article! Without any further ado, let’s dive in.

Read full article: https://audioplugin.deals/blog/my-top-logic-pro-x-workflow-tips/


----------

